# March lease programs



## soheilk (Feb 23, 2015)

AksNasZasNas said:


> but admittedly many cars (certain 6, all 7, X1 and perhaps others) have a special 0.9% rate for 24/36 months. That may or may not trickle down to those same cars on a lease. Tough to tell from the available info on the BMWUSA offers page.


This is exactly the reason I am curious to see whether they have (or will) change the MFs as well.


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

The 0.9% rate for financing over 24/36 months seems across the board. But no apparent change in MF for similar term leases. The favored lease term appears to have returned to 36 months. Some cars are better this month and some are worse. The situation is developing...


----------



## northeast_3er (Feb 11, 2011)

soheilk said:


> This is exactly the reason I am curious to see whether they have (or will) change the MFs as well.


I just saw your location- you'll definitely want to talk to Jon Shafer, you'll get a great and honest deal. I wish I lived in your area


----------



## Moneymm22 (Feb 22, 2015)

Its crazy that BMW cant automatically upload all the changes to their site at the site time. I mean this should be setup days in advance and happen automatically. soo here i sit still refreshing on the 5 series offer page.


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

Moneymm22 said:


> Its crazy that BMW cant automatically upload all the changes to their site at the site time. I mean this should be setup days in advance and happen automatically. soo here i sit still refreshing on the 5 series offer page.


Go to your local dealers page and click on BMW lease offers. The 5 series seems to have lesser support this month. Everything seems about ten dollars higher albeit over the 36 month term. Don't know whether the $1,500 incentive that was offered towards the end of last month has survived.


----------



## soheilk (Feb 23, 2015)

northeast_3er said:


> I just saw your location- you'll definitely want to talk to Jon Shafer, you'll get a great and honest deal. I wish I lived in your area


I know! When I started looking for a Z4, didn't know anything about this wonderful world of Bimmerfest and only found it through Google. After reading it for two weeks I couldn't believe that Jon Shafer, the founder of Bimmerfest, is in my town. I feel super lucky as I'm sure I'll be in good hands  I finally contacted him yesterday and am waiting for him to get back.

The problem for us is that we want to do ED but found out yesterday that March is the last month for MY 2015 and 2016 models are coming out in a few months (don't know exactly when). So now we don't know whether we should wait for a few months (and also not get this $1,250 build out cash) or push as hard as we can to do a 2015 ED (if at all possible).


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

soheilk said:


> Really?!!! Thanks for this info, this changes all our plans. We were thinking of May delivery. When is the first delivery of MY16 z4?


Sorry, I meant that February was the last month of production for MY 15 and that MY 16 begins in March. So you would be taking delivery of a 16 Z4 in May.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

I see that the 2 series program now looks like a 36 month and the residual went up 2%...anyone know if there is any incentive cash on a M235i?


----------



## soheilk (Feb 23, 2015)

adrian's bmw said:


> Sorry, I meant that February was the last month of production for MY 15 and that MY 16 begins in March. So you would be taking delivery of a 16 Z4 in May.


Adrian, is it ok to say that I love you?:rofl: This is great, I'd love to drive a 2016 model. Has the MY 16 ordering guide come out yet?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

CTSoxFan said:


> I see that the 2 series program now looks like a 36 month and the residual went up 2%...anyone know if there is any incentive cash on a M235i?


Everything pretty much went to 36 month terms.

Incentive cash on M235i? Why? Are you seeing them stack up like cord wood somewhere? When you do, it'll be around the end of model year build out (modest, I'm sure) or around the holidays. So, no. Sorry.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

soheilk said:


> Adrian, is it ok to say that I love you?:rofl: This is great, I'd love to drive a 2016 model. Has the MY 16 ordering guide come out yet?


:rofl: Save the love for Jon and give him the business. 

Yes, it's out, but looks basically the same as 15.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> Everything pretty much went to 36 month terms.
> 
> Incentive cash on M235i? Why? Are you seeing them stack up like cord wood somewhere? When you do, it'll be around the end of model year build out (modest, I'm sure) or around the holidays. So, no. Sorry.


Hey, a guy can dream, can't i???:angel:

So from the looks of it, the 39 month program I am locked in for January is better than the 36 month, unless there is some other cash incentive I don't know about (loyalty, etc.)


----------



## Metalusmc (May 26, 2011)

Anyone has the numbers for the 3/4 series? I know Jan and Feb were not very favorable.


----------



## Moneymm22 (Feb 22, 2015)

Its almost 4 o clock and still no offers on the 5 series, so basically BMW dealers accross the country have no way of knowing what the offers are when a person comes into their showrooms today? seems odd.


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

Moneymm22 said:


> Its almost 4 o clock and still no offers on the 5 series, so basically BMW dealers accross the country have no way of knowing what the offers are when a person comes into their showrooms today? seems odd.


I had posted earlier to check your local dealerships website. The relevant info is available and it appears that most 5 series deals are worse than last month. Just compare bmwusa with the link below: http://www.parkavebmw.com/financing/lease-offers.htm


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

Moneymm22 said:


> Its almost 4 o clock and still no offers on the 5 series, so basically BMW dealers accross the country have no way of knowing what the offers are when a person comes into their showrooms today? seems odd.


They have them. If you check the website of a local dealer they probably have the new programs listed (mine did)


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

CTSoxFan said:


> They have them. If you check the website of a local dealer they probably have the new programs listed (mine did)


Great minds think alike except you're a Sox fan.


----------



## Moneymm22 (Feb 22, 2015)

i had checked my local dealerships, there websites dont have a page like that. but thank you, according to this, up 10 bucks a month. im guessing that means the 1500 rebate is gone or done to 1000 right?


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

I am guessing that they lowered the term to 36 months but raised the residual, which is what they did on other platforms.


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

Moneymm22 said:


> i had checked my local dealerships, there websites dont have a page like that. but thank you, according to this, up 10 bucks a month. im guessing that means the 1500 rebate is gone or done to 1000 right?


The rebate may be still there. The february program did not mention the rebate either if memory serves. It was mid month add on so that might still remain the case.


----------

